# Only $4.99 4x4x4 QJ 6CM Magic at rubikmall.com



## Aleksandr (Jun 14, 2011)

Only $4.99
+1
http://www.rubikmall.com/detail.rubik/5040_4x4x4-QJ-6CM-Magic-Intelligence-Test-Cube-Black

Great!!


----------



## camcuber (Jun 15, 2011)

$20 for a dayan colored cube?


----------



## jrb (Jun 15, 2011)

Good deal! Might be getting it.


----------



## Aleksandr (Jun 16, 2011)

jrb said:


> Good deal! Might be getting it.


 
Yes, I find new pomotion.
$2.99 for 3x3x3 XM Silver Mirror Magic Intelligence Test Cube Black
link: http://www.rubikmall.com/detail.rubik/5001_3x3x3-XM-Silver-Mirror-Magic-Intelligence-Test-Cube-Black


----------



## Aleksandr (Jun 16, 2011)

*$2.99 for 3x3x3 XM Silver Mirror Magic Intelligence Test Cube Black*

I have order...


----------



## Godmil (Jun 16, 2011)

I love the mirror cube, it's a lot of fun.


----------



## Mephisto (Jun 16, 2011)

Anyone who ever placed an order at rubikmall? Is it legit?


----------



## cyoubx (Jun 16, 2011)

Mephisto said:


> Anyone who ever placed an order at rubikmall? Is it legit?


 
I dunno, but "country" is spelled as "contury" on the website


----------



## rubikmall (Jun 17, 2011)

cyoubx said:


> I dunno, but "country" is spelled as "contury" on the website


 
Thanks, cyoubx, we have corrected, if possible please give me information, we will send a gift to you.
Gift:http://www.rubikmall.com/detail.rubik/5001_3x3x3-XM-Silver-Mirror-Magic-Intelligence-Test-Cube-Black


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 17, 2011)

rubikmall said:


> Thanks, cyoubx, we have corrected, if possible please give me information, we will send a gift to you.
> Gift:http://www.rubikmall.com/detail.rubik/5001_3x3x3-XM-Silver-Mirror-Magic-Intelligence-Test-Cube-Black


 
woah I should search the site for more typos so I can get one too


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 17, 2011)

Here are some more typos, all in the Help Center:



> *Do I have to creat an account to shopping?*


creat > create


> *What happens if an item is out of stock?*
> f a selected item...


f > If


> *What is the difference between Free Air Mail and Registered Air Mail?*
> ...we offer to our customers, it cost 0$, but the tracking number...


0$ > $0


> *How do I create an account?*
> ...
> 4.Click"Creat New Account"


Creat > Create


> What if i an not satisfied with the jewelry i bought?


an > am


----------



## 24653483361 (Jun 17, 2011)

"If *you* order displays your Package Tracking Numbers" i believe you is supposed to be your. This is under the help center>if my order hasn't shipped.


----------



## Jungleterrain (Jun 17, 2011)

rubikmall said:


> Thanks, cyoubx, we have corrected, if possible please give me information, we will send a gift to you.
> Gift:http://www.rubikmall.com/detail.rubik/5001_3x3x3-XM-Silver-Mirror-Magic-Intelligence-Test-Cube-Black


 
Rofl they have your address, and then some men in shades and suits will show up at your front door and kidnap you in a limo very soon!


----------



## Stefan (Jun 17, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> Here are some more typos, all in the Help Center


 
I find "Pomotion" in the top menu much more obvious (it has bugged me every time I visited the site).


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 17, 2011)

Stefan said:


> I find "Pomotion" in the top menu much more obvious (it has bugged me every time I visited the site).


 
Oh my god I've even clicked on that button and I still didn't notice that -__-


----------



## rubikmall (Jun 17, 2011)

When I was later to give us information, we will give you gifts. Thanks again.


----------



## Mephisto (Jun 17, 2011)

I also like the "this is ad space" note on the website.


----------



## Bapao (Jun 17, 2011)

It's not a typo, but do I get a gift for pointing out that the slogan "Play with him, and he is here..." sounds creepy?


----------



## Aleksandr (Jun 19, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> It's not a typo, but do I get a gift for pointing out that the slogan "Play with him, and he is here..." sounds creepy?


 
Yes too creepy!


----------



## timeless (Jun 22, 2011)

this site legit?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jun 22, 2011)

I wish i would have seen this thread sooner. I noticed 'pomotion' as soon as I opened the link, and was hoping nobody else had mentioned it  Go figure, Stefan beat me to it


----------



## cubernya (Jun 22, 2011)

Cube Track should be Cube Tracking


----------



## timeless (Jun 23, 2011)

rubikmall said:


> When I was later to give us information, we will give you gifts. Thanks again.


 
Customer Service
Contact Us
What if I'm not happy with my 
purchase or your customer service*(*s*)*?
Help Center
Payment Method*(s)*
What's the payment method*s*?
Do you accept Money Order and 
Check(eCheck)?
Shipping Policy
What personal information *do* we collect?
Can I be assured of privacy from you?
How to Change the personal *my*
information?
Changes to Privacy Policy
Legal Disclaimer
Privacy Policy
Do you ship items to my country?
What shipping options are available 
to me?
How much is my shipping?


----------



## Aleksandr (Jun 25, 2011)

who got the gift order?


----------



## NaeosPsy (Jun 25, 2011)

Bulk Rate
Small Bulk Order Discount:

To give our respected customer*s* more support, popbuying.com *uses(?) *small bulk order discount system.

Small bulk order discount is in order to offer our customers lower prices for ordering more than 1 of the same item. 
You can get bulk discount(2-30%) for buying from 2 up to 10 pcs, our system will update the price according to the quantity you choose in your cart.

The more you buy, the bigger discount your will get. 
*For* large volume wholesale order, we will offer even better quotation. Pls give us the SKU no. you want and exact qty or requirements *and* we will reply *as fast as we can.*

To get a large volume *order*(?), please contact our Wholesale Dept: 


http://www.rubikmall.com/detail.rubik/5116_Full-Function-3x3x6-Magic-Cube-Black-Body - Fully Functional, not Full Function. 

Top Tab - New Arrivals, not Arrival.


Payment & Shipping - 

Free ship*ping *worldwide, We offer standard airmail and registered airmail services for free.


----------

